# Доработка баяна



## Новиков Игорь (13 Мар 2010)

Скажите пожалуйста,возможна ли переделка двухголосного баяна ,хотя бы в трехголосный.Насколько сложна и дорога эта процедура в условиях баянной фабрики?


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2010)

Думаю что лучше добавить денег и купить сразу трехголосный.
1) Вы сэкономите время,нервы да и деньги,ведь еще не известно во что превратится ваш баян после переделки!
2) вы не испортите ваш инструмент и он еще послужит следующему владельцу! 
Лучше продайте ваш баян,немного добавьте денег и не морочьте себе голову!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (13 Мар 2010)

Ну зачем же продавать. Мне нравится мой баян Ясная поляна и я встречал мастеровые Ясные поляны с тремя тембрами,было это давно, так, что мастеров этих, как не печально, нет наверное, но в Тулу я наведуюсь и попробую на фабрике все узнать. А за ответ спасибо.


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2010)

Вот здесь показана "начинка" правого полукорпуса "Ясной поляны":





Очевидно, что простое добавление дополнительных резонаторов третьего голоса при сохранении прямой деки невозможно физически - для них попросту нет места в корпусе. Да и вряд ли есть возможность и смысл в увеличении голосности, если в инструменте не будет ломаной деки. Однако, даже если вообще возможно сюда вмонтировать ломаную деку и третий набор голосов, не увеличивая при этом объём корпуса (что тоже сомнительно), а, стало быть, не переделывая весь инструмент целиком, включая и меховую камеру, заново, то уж правый полукорпус придётся изготавливать фактически полностью новый в любом случае, так как иная конструкция деки подразумевает также и совершенно иную клавиатурную механику.
Думаю, что *zet10* прав, целесообразней будет приобрести другой, уже готовый трёх- или четырёхголосный баян, либо заказать новый инструмент с требуемыми характеристиками на фабрике индивидуально. Ну, а "Ясная поляна" пусть остаётся как есть, она и двухголосная очень хороша (сами же пишете, что нравится). Лично я бы не решился её "курочить", даже если бы (хотя я и в это не верю) на это согласились мастера и стоимость такой переделки оказалась приемлемой.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Мар 2010)

Спасибо за обстоятельный и развернутый ответ.Пожалуй соглашусь с вами,инструмент,конечно,уродовать не дам.Он более 30 лет служит и не разу не подвел.А на фабрику съезжу,чтобы провести регламент по максимому в родных для баяна стенах. Езды -то от Москвы менее двух часов на авто.


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А на фабрику съезжу,чтобы провести регламент по максимому в родных для баяна стенах.


Вот это дело!
Но Вы, всё же, спросите там каково будет мнение тульских мастеров по поводу добавления голосов. Интересно, что они сами на счёт этого думают. Потом нам расскажете.
Да, кстати, а не помните ли Вы, те трёхголосные мастеровые "Поляны", которые Вам когда-то встречались, имели такие же размеры корпуса как у Вашего баяна или, всё-таки, увеличенные?
И ещё один вопрос, если позволите. Ваш баян "готовый"? Насколько мне известно, сейчас в Туле "Ясные поляны" делают только с готово-выборным аккомпанементом, а раньше делали и с готовым тоже.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Мар 2010)

Мой баян готово-выборный. В Тулу поеду не ранее мая,сейчас баян нужен по работе. Один из мастеровых баянов ,тоже готово-выборный, имеет мой друг(собственно из-за этого и вопрос возник),к сожалению, я сейчас не могу его пощупать поближе. Друг укатил куда-то на заработки в Сибирь,а его старенькая мать не позволит покопаться в инструменте. Но я на нем играл в свое время неоднократно- внешне как мой ,один в один. За грифом рычаг, который включает - выключает один регистр орган,то есть основной тон и октаву вниз. Звук был достойный,но вот клавиатура довольно туговата и за годы такой и осталась - не знаю, есть ли здесь какая связь? Баян он брал не на фабрике,а у какого-то мастера,который собирал его дома,по- видимому там вся начинка иная. Приобреталось все это, этак в году 1977-78.Тогда на баяны Ясная поляна была очередь,ждать надо было не менее года. А приятель поехал с отцом в Тулу и привез за один день. Если гос.цена Поляны в то время была около 1800 рублей,то  мой друг,если мне память не изменяет, рублей 300 переплатил -тогда это были хорошие деньги.Я свой брал тоже за 2000 рублей - двух или трехлетний. Знакомый тогда поступил в консерваторию на фак.военных дирижеров и решил расстаться с инструментом,а тут я подвернулся. Встречал еще в то время инструменты тульских мастеров, тоже с парой тембров,подробностей уже не припомню,кроме одной -были готово-выборные,а на выборку переключались слева рычагом,там где ремень левой руки.Было жутко неудобно. Когда надо- не включишь вовремя,а то наоборот зацепишь случайно. Да это были не Поляны,а какие- то заказные инструменты белого цвета,по габаритам меньше Поляны,но жутко тяжелые, от острого нижнего края грифа на ноге синяк не проходил.Да еще кнопки в левой размером больше стандартных были,а вот диапазон не помню.


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Звук был достойный,но вот клавиатура довольно туговата - не знаю есть ли здесь какая связь?


Здравый смысл и логика заставляют думать, что связь здесь имеется. Я полагаю, что в баяне Вашего друга всё же применена конструкция с ломаной декой, иначе, как я уже отмечал выше, потребовалось бы увеличение ширины прямой деки (а, следовательно, и корпуса) раза в полтора. Ломаная дека предполагает, что на каждую клавишу (пуговицу) приходится по два клапана на сдвоенных рычагах, которые для плотного закрывания, естественно, требуют большего усилия по сравнению с одиночными, а, значит, применения в клавиатурной механике более жёстких пружин. Сами же клавиши, к которым крепятся пуговицы, имеют ту же длину, как и в двухголосном баяне (раз внешних отличий нет). Вот этим, вероятно, и объясняется бОльшая жёсткость клавиатуры такого инструмента.

P.S. Простите, я совсем забыл Вас предупредить, что не являюсь ни опытным мастером, ни музыкантом. Я - дилетант, любитель. Так что Вы , пожалуйста, учитывайте это обстоятельство рассматривая мои рассуждения.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Мар 2010)

Я тут немного подредактировал предыдущие высказывания. Ну а буду на фабрике , поинтересуюсь ,что и как ? Хотя бы ради интереса.Кстати баян не разу не настраивал.Голоса чуть-чуть запели на верхах,кое-какие ноты на пиано не сразу отвечают,опять таки в 3 октаве. Компрессия железная,от звука баса оконное стекло вибрирует,на выборке ,тоже кое -где подпевают голоса.Но все это не страшно,можно и не заметить. Сейчас ,наверное не делают таких инструментов.За столько лет кроме замены ремней никаких вложений,клавишу сломал как-то, но это уж сам.


----------



## MAN (22 Апр 2010)

Считаю, что такую информацию стоит публиковать на форуме. Новиков Игорь, простите, что делаю это за Вас.
Дело в том, что Игорь Николаевич задавал свой вопрос о переделке "Ясной Поляны" на сайте "Тульская гармонь", причём даже раньше, чем здесь, и вот, что ему там ответили:

"Здравствуйте, Игорь Николаевич.
Действительно, возможно установить в Ясную Поляну дополнительные регистры. Соответственно, процесс трудоемкий. Потребуется изготовить новый правый полукорпус с клавиатурными механизмами, резонаторами, голосовыми планками,..., собрать и настроить. Для этого Вам необходимо направить заявку на ООО "Тульская Гармонь".

P.S. Мои предположения оказались верными. Для увеличения голосности всё-таки необходимо изготовление нового правого полукорпуса со всей его начинкой.
Кстати, а почему бы и нет? Сделав такой заказ Вы становитесь, по сути дела, обладателем двух "Ясных Полян" - обычной и многотембровой, и сможете, в зависимости от обстоятельств, играть на той или другой модификации просто переставляя правый полукорпус. А ведь стоить это, по идее, должно как минимум вдвое дешевле, чем изготовление там же на заказ аналогичного целикового баяна.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (22 Апр 2010)

MAN писал:


> Потребуется изготовить новый правый полукорпус с клавиатурными механизмами, резонаторами, голосовыми планками


И получится баян "Левша". И цена вряд-ли будет в два раза ниже полноценного инструмента.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Апр 2010)

Вопрос задавал то я раньше,только ответили на фабрике не сразу. В мае поеду туда сам и на месте все выясню. А два баяна мне совершенно ни к чему.


----------

